# Horizon Smokers - Service?



## dburne (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey gang,

Purchase my first smoker back in June, OKJ Longhorn offset.  Did a lot of reading up on these forums just after I got it, and decided to do a little modding - ordered a custom convection plate, and charcoal basket that Horizon offers for this smoker. Delivery stated it was custom, 3-4 weeks delivery. Website still says that today.

I ordered these two items from the Horizon website on June 23rd. Got a confirmation of the order as well.

Now I have been waiting about 7 weeks. I have company coming next weekend and we are going to do a smoke, and I thought for sure I would have these items well before then.

I have emailed Horizon as well, and do not get any response.

Is this the typical experience with this company? I know others have probably ordered from them as these forums are how I found out about them, just curious if others run into the same issue with this company.

Really disappointed at this time...


----------



## redneck69 (Aug 16, 2013)

thought i'd seen a post a few months back about this company...and yes...looks like they are very slow with doing things..very very very slow

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119659/horizon-smoker-company


----------



## bandman45 (Aug 16, 2013)

I bought the Horizon 16" smoker about three weeks ago at a Bass Pro Shop.  It was missing the butterfly damper and I knew that so before I bought it I called Horizon and they said they would put a rush order on that and a convection plate.  I had those two items in 48 hours!!!  Obviously they had both of them in stock and made a special effort to get them to me.

I have since ordered the charcoal basket and a cover for the unit and look forward to their arrival.  If it takes a while I'm OK with that as I figured out the 2nd time I used it how to set the fire up correctly.

I think talking directly to them is the best option, they were super to me on the phone!


----------



## dburne (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks guys,

I had seen that thread last month and even made a post in there, but since the OP was earlier in 2012 I was hoping things had settled down. Apparently not.

Looks like some folks also having trouble recently as well, I am not alone.

I guess I can call them, but sucks that they don't have the decency to reply to a simple email, all I asked was for an update on when I could expect to receive.

From reading that thread, looks like I can also report this to The Smoke Ring or something like that, I will certainly do that as well. But then I have had a bad day already today, so maybe I will wait till tomorrow :)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## nfluencial (Aug 18, 2013)

dburne said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Purchase my first smoker back in June, OKJ Longhorn offset.  Did a lot of reading up on these forums just after I got it, and decided to do a little modding - ordered a custom convection plate, and charcoal basket that Horizon offers for this smoker. Delivery stated it was custom, 3-4 weeks delivery. Website still says that today.
> 
> ...


 I called them to get price and availability. I ended up buying expanded metal and building my own. 10x10x10 works great. Fits a whole bag of lump and only cost me $20 to build.


----------



## dburne (Aug 18, 2013)

nfluencial said:


> I called them to get price and availability. I ended up buying expanded metal and building my own. 10x10x10 works great. Fits a whole bag of lump and only cost me $20 to build.


Yeah I am thinking I would have probably been better off if I had looked at doing that couple months ago. Unfortunately my work requires a lot of travel , and I have been extremely busy the last few weeks. Won't get an opportunity to do something like this before the weekend either and having company , will be doing a smoke for them.

Thanks,


----------



## nfluencial (Aug 18, 2013)

I know t





dburne said:


> Yeah I am thinking I would have probably been better off if I had looked at doing that couple months ago. Unfortunately my work requires a lot of travel , and I have been extremely busy the last few weeks. Won't get an opportunity to do something like this before the weekend either and having company , will be doing a smoke for them.
> 
> Thanks,


 I know the feeling.  Good luck if you need anything just holler.


----------



## bandman45 (Aug 18, 2013)

I checked with a local welding shop about them making a lump coal basket and they couldn't make it for the same price as Horizon and I'm not a welder.  It doesn't look like a hard job to complete if you have the right tools and know how.


----------



## dburne (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks guys, I am not a welder either or I would make a go of it - if I could find the time...

I will update you on my progress with Horizon, right now I am very disappointed. I so wanted that basket and convection plate before my smoke coming up this weekend.


----------



## dburne (Aug 21, 2013)

Update:

After almost two weeks with no replies to emails, I called today.

The gentleman I talked to was very nice, pulled my order up and apologized for the delay, told me I should see next week.

We will see, I sure hope so.

Don


----------



## dburne (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok another update:

I called this same gentleman again at Horizon today, as I have received no notification of shipment. Again, he was very nice, apologized, and said he got the convection plate last night and would be shipping my charcoal basket and plate today. I told him I was hoping I would have it by this weekend, as I have company coming and a smoke planned - he told me he would take care of that, and I would receive a notification with tracking number today.

True to his word, I got an email from Fed Ex with the tracking number of the package, shows estimated delivery this Friday the 30th! It will be fantastic if that gets here as it shows, to have available for this smoke.  Yes the wait has been quite a while, but must say he certainly took care of me this week.

This weekend should be an interesting smoke - last weekend, I did one and had used aluminum foil to help seal the leak in the cooking chamber lid and firebox lid. I was able to control temps better. I have received this week, my Nomex gasket for the Longhorn and will be applying that to the cooking and firebox lids, using the new charcoal basket and convection plate, and hope to get a chance to extend the smokestack closer to the cooking surface. Going to also raise the fire grate a couple of inches using bolts and nuts.

I could be wrong, but I got a feeling I will be very pleased with the end results once this is done.

Anyway, mainly wanted to report back on my experience with Horizon , they did finally come through for me with flying colors.

Don


----------



## rickw (Aug 30, 2013)

The few times I needed something from Horizon they were great to deal with. No emails just phone calls.


----------



## dburne (Aug 30, 2013)

They just arrived via Fed Ex just like they promised. Ready for the weekend!

Anyone interested is seeing them, I have pics posted in the modding thread for my OKJ Longhorn I started.

Very pleased!


----------



## hopmeister (Sep 3, 2013)

I bought a 20 inch Backyard Ranger from Ranger through Bass Pro so I could get free shipping to a Near By Bass Pro and was wondering if I would ever get it..... I got a call from Horizon today saying my smoker will be in production at the end of this week and will be shipped to Bass Pro Next Wed. I was able to get the Second Shelf,Charcoal Basket and Convection Plate that they Will Ship with My Smoker Next Wed........ Great Job Bass Pro and Horizon!!!! Can't Wait!


----------



## hopmeister (Sep 5, 2013)

Just wanted to follow up and say that Roger and Steve are Great Guys and I will continue to do business with them!


----------



## dburne (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to hear, glad it got worked out for you!! That was my experience with them as well once I finally picked up the phone and called them.


----------



## stonebriar (Sep 6, 2013)

I concur that both Roger and Steve pursue excellence in every way. We have had custom builds by Horizon and found them to be both exemplary and professional in skill set and service. If you have any questions concerning the expertise of Horizon, please feel free to contact me...


----------



## hopmeister (Sep 15, 2013)

Just another follow up the smoker wasn't built this week but I was assured that it will arrive this Friday...The Bass Pro GM talked to Roger and Roger assure that it will be at Bass Pro on Friday and Bass Pro will be Delivering it to My Home on Friday as well.


----------



## bandman45 (Sep 15, 2013)

It is good company and I enjoy my Horizon smoker as everything about it is outstanding.  However, completion and delivery dates can be misleading as they are a small company, I can accept that.  What I really like is having my old faithful Hasty Bake smoker/grill and now my Horizon smoker, now once Horizon sends me my coal basket and cover I'll be really happy :)


----------



## hopmeister (Sep 20, 2013)

Well after 3 Promised Dates of Delivery and this last one it didn't happen we got our refund from Bass Pro and we are going to Yoder for the 20 inch Durango..... It's not because Bass Pro did not do their job because they went above and beyond trying to get our Smoker for us....... We just feel that when a Vendor gives their word on what they going to do and they don't follow through with it that tells us a lot about their integrity. Yoder here we come.


----------



## bandman45 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm sorry your delivery was postponed again and again, it hurts because you want to use it right now and now you will wait a little longer until your Yoder arrives at home.  When I first started looking for a Horizon smoker I was shocked that no one had any models I could look at and had no idea when they would get one.  There is a very reputable dealer near Des Moines who handles several brands with Horizon being one of his most popular, we visited at length about when his next shipment would arrive but he made no promises.  I put my name on his list but in the mean time I found a 16" at Bass Pro and grabbed it, glad I did.  The other dealer did eventually call me as they had received a Horizon shipment, about a month late.  It does put everyone in a tough situation especially when you are eager to smoke away!!

I sincerely hope you enjoy your new Yoder and have a ball with it.  During our warmer months I try and do one new recipe a week on the smoker, it's a great hobby -- even my mistakes are still enjoyable.  Keep us posted on your progress!!


----------

